# FIFA 14 playstation BATTLEFIELD 4.



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

At any point and time do any riu members here frequent either of these platform games? I can hold my own in fifa 14 but without a squad going solo in bf4 is proving horrid and difficult unless its the weekend and the noobs are out in droooves!lol, anyone wanna try to see if we can play together?


----------

